
Students in India Can't Earn College Admission on Merit, They Buy Their Way In - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2019/08/04/745182272/when-students-in-india-cant-earn-college-admission-on-merit-they-buy-their-way-i
======
twunde
Students in the US can buy their way in as well, although it's rare as it
totally requires board approval and a significant amount of money. I know of a
high school classmate who talked to the board of a public University after his
parents were willing to fund a building and was accepted only after that. The
issue with the Varsity Blues was that the money didn't go directly to the
school and that it involved bribing an athletic coach in order to grant
admission on false pretenses.

